# Sill covers, where can I get some?



## Steve 999 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to Audi TT ownership and having took the plunge and bought a Audi TT mk1 roadster, I love it, but the suns out now and it has given me chance to look at a few things, Ie leaking water washer bottle which has nicely corroded out the over sill, any ideas where I can source second hand ones, I wish to use it as a daily driver in the summer so showroom condition is not important. Any help would be much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Steve 999 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Audi TT ownership and having took the plunge and bought a Audi TT mk1 roadster, I love it, but the suns out now and it has given me chance to look at a few things, Ie leaking water washer bottle which has nicely corroded out the over sill, any ideas where I can source second hand ones, I wish to use it as a daily driver in the summer so showroom condition is not important. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Steve


What colour ? theres a silver pair on Facebook


----------



## Steve 999 (Jan 8, 2016)

blz-8027 said:


> Steve 999 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I'm new to Audi TT ownership and having took the plunge and bought a Audi TT mk1 roadster, I love it, but the suns out now and it has given me chance to look at a few things, Ie leaking water washer bottle which has nicely corroded out the over sill, any ideas where I can source second hand ones, I wish to use it as a daily driver in the summer so showroom condition is not important. Any help would be much appreciated.
> ...


I would like them in black if I could get them


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Steve 999 said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve 999 said:
> ...


How bad are yours ? i have a drivers side in black ,
removed it due to being dented ,but would knock back out ok


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome
Try dealers or TPS for new or eBay for second hand


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Steve 999 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Audi TT ownership and having took the plunge and bought a Audi TT mk1 roadster, I love it, but the suns out now and it has given me chance to look at a few things, Ie leaking water washer bottle which has nicely corroded out the over sill, any ideas where I can source second hand ones, I wish to use it as a daily driver in the summer so showroom condition is not important. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Steve


give this seller a shout

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-8 ... Swxp9W5cQr


----------

